# Shaving the engine bay on a B5 S4 questions?



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone ever done it? Got pictures? 
What I'm really worried about is how much does the coolant level change on these motors from cold starts to warm up. 
Not trying to tuck and shave everything but maybe coolant tank, n249, pcv, etc. Just looking to clean it up.
Any information would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Hydrus (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Shaving the engine bay on a B5 S4 questions? (gunch)*

i am interested as well


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Shaving the engine bay on a B5 S4 questions? (Hydrus)*

i wanna see where this thread goes. my bay is PACKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

I just want to remove my SAI. Anyone done it?


----------



## Toledo357 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing guys? Been looking into this... 10year old thread 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

